# Choosing a Battery Platform/Brand



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys, been a while since I've visited, but I'm in need of help and this site was my first thought. :thumbup:

I'm sure this topic has been beaten like a dead horse holding a dead horse, but I'm stuck deciding on Milwaukee, Makita, and DeWalt.

There is gonna be some rambling and questions, my apologies 

I primarily rough frame new houses, some interior trim, decks, and misc. projects at home (benches, book shelves, ect).

*Here's my tool list (For starters, probably be in the TBA forum before long :sweatdrop*

Jobsite Radio
Chuck Driver/Impact Combo 
Multi-tool (we call it a flush cut)
Jig Saw
Work Light

I'm wondering if a corded Jig Saw and Multi -tool would be better than battery?

Also do I go for the hammer drill in my combo?

Another issue is the jobsite radio. I bought a DeWalt 20v, it sucked hard, returned and got the Milwaukee (non blue tooth). I love the Milwaukee radio, great sealed media bay and sound. So I already have one item, but not sure I want to expand on Milwaukee.

Coming up in the trades I was a huge fan of Makita, but their radio sucks so bad (I wish they had a better one, that charged batteries). Also I see DeWalt came out with a new one that looks pretty bad ass.

I'm also not sure how keen I am on mixing and matching all my tools, eventually I want to get a table saw, miter box, ect. Do you guys have brands all over the board when it comes to corded tools?

I suppose I could just get a single battery and charger for the Milwaukee radio I have and go with a different brand for tools, but that seems counter productive.

Am I crazy trying to start a collection based on the radio?

Thanks.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Boda said:


> Hey guys, been a while since I've visited, but I'm in need of help and this site was my first thought. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure this topic has been beaten like a dead horse holding a dead horse, but I'm stuck deciding on Milwaukee, Makita, and DeWalt.
> 
> ...


Yes!!

While I don't mind listening to a radio, I am not gonna build my tool platform around one. I think most of the recent purchases by guys on this site have been evenly split between Milwaukee and Dewalt. I was after the cordless framing nailer, and Milwaukee didn't (still doesn't) have one, so I went with yellow. Great reviews from both brands the last time I checked. I think Makita is behind by a year or two.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

:laughing:


Warren said:


> Yes!!
> 
> I think Makita is behind by a year or two.


That's disappointing to hear, they seem like they have the largest line up of 18v out there.

Edit: and thanks for confirming my insanity :laughing:


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I disagree that makita's behind. Yea there radio sucks, but look at everything else they offer.


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a majority of makita but, yes theres always a but I have festool cordless, dewalt cordless miter saw and framing nailer and milwalkee m12 cordless and dewalt tough system radio (awesome Radio) for me its a write off and different jobs required different tools so I bought tool for that job task they all have plus and minuses and availibility problems sure you can order but when i need a tool task oriented I dont care who s name is on the side if it works for task at hand and some have worked some went back. For instance makita small riciprocating sawsall sucked m12 hacks all worked and has saved me in a tight spot more than I can count. Cordless dewalt finish nailers next on my list , just because makita is behind doesnt mean im going to be. So my opinion look at what is gonna save you time and put money where it counts in your pocket, and invest in tools for tasks that you can say yes that tool has made me money


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Either milwaukee or dewalt is the way to go currently. 

I own just about every tool in the dewalt 20v line up. They have all treated me very well. I have around a dozen 5 ah batteries. They are amazing. They go forever. Whether its running the radio, miter saw, cordless nailers, etc...very impressive run times.

Quality is very similar between dewalt and milwaukee cordless currently. I would let your decision be based on who has the tools you want.

Regarding your questions.

I'd want one hammer drill cordless. Don't use it often but its nice to have. I have 4 20v impacts and 4 drills. Only one is hammer drill. For what I do its just extra unneccesary size that I don't need.

Regarding corded or cordless OSM or jigsaw. Hands down cordless. My corded jigsaw and OSM will probably never see the light of day again. I do have a corded jigsaw with a coping foot. But that's the only thing that needs a cord.

Regarding the radio. I have the standard 20v radio. Works fine for me. But if you want the best radio with the best sound the new dewalt has taken the market on that. Guys on here have very positive reviews on it.


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes the radio is the cats meow if you love music and I love loud music:thumbup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

AccurateCut said:


> Yes the radio is the cats meow if you love music and I love loud music:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, the radio is the is the first thing they're going to steal, then you won't have your piece when you chase them down. Attach it to the shovel or broom instead, they'll never reach for that.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

As said above (in gentler terms), you gotta be dain bramaged to base your lineup on who sells the best radio. I don't care how much you like tunes, that ain't a tool.

For battery stuff, DeWalt has a good rep, but doesn't excel the way it used to. And their tools have never been at the top of the ergonomics list. Milwaukee has been coming on strong for quite a while now.

Corded tools; no one manufacturer makes the best of each kind, and there's no real reason to be brand-loyal. I buy each one based on what feels and works best for me.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I just switched to Milwaukee from dewalt and now it seems like every dewalt tool under the sun is on sale now.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

The best advice I can offer is to go with brushless motors as much as possible. In other words if the same tool line sells an impact in a brushless and brushed version, ONLY buy the brushless. For instance in the Milwaukee line that would be the Fuel line of tools. The difference in battery life is substantial, and if pushing a drill, etc hard, you are less likely to burn the motor up since it runs cooler. No brush failures either. Plus they are more powerful! The higher end kits also come with the higher amp batteries. 

I have all Makita 18v stuff (No major complaints) and recently happily down sized to the Milwaukee M12 line, but what a nice upgrade. Point there is the smaller tools are plenty powerful enough to get the job done, but lighter and smaller so easier to work with. I went Fuel for the drill/impact from Home Depot. 

I am NOT brand loyal at all. Although Festool and Mafell will almost always gets my highest regards, Bosch, Dewalt, etc. are all good, but stay far away from Ryobie, Craftsman, unless they are considered disposable.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you have any interest in nail guns DeWalt kinda owns that.

After wearing out most of my Hilti tools I went back to DeWalt and got the 20V Max line, I'm pretty happy with it but I don't think it's better than any other line.

Here's the tools I use and how they compare to others:

Drill & Impact - Don't get the compact drill from anyone, they suck and you will burn them out with heavy use, get the full sized cordless drill. Impacts are all the same, brand doesn't matter.

SDS - My DeWalt has performed very well, better than my Hilti but that has more to do with battery technology. Again most major manufacturers do a dandy job of SDS drills.

Portaband - I wish I had the Milwaukee, the extra 3/4" cutting capacity is really handy; but I'm still tickle pink with DeWalt.

I bought the big Dewalt radio but I never use it, I can't bring it to most job sites I work on.

Makita makes a cordless die grinder, I wish DeWalt made one too.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinstaafl said:


> As said above (in gentler terms), you gotta be dain bramaged to base your lineup on who sells the best radio. I don't care how much you like tunes, that ain't a tool.


I get that its not a tool, but if I'm going to buy into a battery platform, I would like the radio to run on it, one less thing plugged into the generator when were framing with no power on site.

And yes I think we have confirmed I have some sort of brain damage :laughing:


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Peter_C said:


> I went Fuel for the drill/impact from Home Depot.


Now here I could use some clarification, I see M18 listed on all their products but only some are fuel?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

This week I went with Milwaukee M12 fuel. The cordless caulk gun was what did it for me. I have been DW 12. we will see.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I bought the big Dewalt radio but I never use it, I can't bring it to most job sites I work on.
> .


I've barely touched my radio since I bought these. Amazing sound and also gives hearing protection when making a lot of cuts.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> For battery stuff, DeWalt has a good rep, but doesn't excel the way it used to. And their tools have never been at the top of the ergonomics list.


What isn't ergonomic? I can't think of anything they make that doesn't feel right.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

charimon said:


> This week I went with Milwaukee M12 fuel. The cordless caulk gun was what did it for me. I have been DW 12. we will see.


We love that glue gun. I only have that and the hackzall in the 12v line.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

The battery powered applicators seem like a great idea but what happens when a tube explodes all over the plunger. Typically that spells death to a glue gun.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Boda said:


> Now here I could use some clarification, I see M18 listed on all their products but only some are fuel?



Mikwaukee Fuel are brushless versions of their tools.

We are Milwaukee now. We have the radio, but I couldn't care less about how loud a radio goes. The guys like it way more than me and we are often working on a home where the home owner is there or at least in and out.

I have all the tools you mentioned and have been pleased with ever single one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not before Bosch.


DeWalt had them since their 18v line ages ago.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I love you Rob but come on now...
> 
> You said they don't have it. You didn't say they came out after Bosch.
> 
> I have an adapter for my impact. Just about the only time I use it is when we do decks.


I hate to shatter the image you have of me, but I'm not perfect and my second statement was true, now want it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> DeWalt had them since their 18v line ages ago.


Good God, we are talking about the new line of tools. Bosch was the first to put it out.

I also think that it was just the impact, no hex bit combo.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the one I'm talking about. If Milwaukee has one I don't know about it. http://toolguyd.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Bosch-18V-Impact-Driver-Wrench.jpg


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I hate to shatter the image you have of me, but I'm not perfect and my second statement was true, now want it.



Oh I want it... :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Makita and Milwaukee both have 3/8" socket impacts.


But do they accept hex bits. I just looked at a few models and can't find a single on that does.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Good God, we are talking about the new line of tools. Bosch was the first to put it out.
> 
> I also think that it was just the impact, no hex bit combo.


Oh the combination tip, gotcha.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I love you Rob but come on now...
> 
> You said they don't have it. You didn't say they came out after Bosch.
> 
> I have an adapter for my impact. Just about the only time I use it is when we do decks.


Looking into it I think I still might be correct that they dont have an impact socket like Bosch.


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

Personally, I've had Milwaukee tools for years. I bought my first set shortly after they came out with the M18 line. I've since upgraded to some fuel tools, but all of my batteries work with all of my tools. I could be wrong here, but it seems like the other brands change things up every few years making your older tools that still work just fine, obsolete. I know you can still get some of the older stuff, but it seems you can mix and match the older and newer technology with Milwaukee where you can't with others. Someone correct me if I'm off base here.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Looking into it I think I still might be correct that they dont have an impact socket like Bosch.


Ah yes, the only thing better than being right is admitting you are wrong and then finding out you were mistaken.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

pschieuer said:


> Personally, I've had Milwaukee tools for years. I bought my first set shortly after they came out with the M18 line. I've since upgraded to some fuel tools, but all of my batteries work with all of my tools. I could be wrong here, but it seems like the other brands change things up every few years making your older tools that still work just fine, obsolete. I know you can still get some of the older stuff, but it seems you can mix and match the older and newer technology with Milwaukee where you can't with others. Someone correct me if I'm off base here.


All the major players have changed their battery platform in the recent past. Mostly for the better.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But do they accept hex bits. I just looked at a few models and can't find a single on that does.


I must have misunderstood. No. One version is a wrench the other is a driver.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

pschieuer said:


> Personally, I've had Milwaukee tools for years. I bought my first set shortly after they came out with the M18 line. I've since upgraded to some fuel tools, but all of my batteries work with all of my tools. I could be wrong here, but it seems like the other brands change things up every few years making your older tools that still work just fine, obsolete. I know you can still get some of the older stuff, but it seems you can mix and match the older and newer technology with Milwaukee where you can't with others. Someone correct me if I'm off base here.


I think Makita is the only brand that stuck with the same lithium pack design over the years. 

I know Milwaukee screwed me when they switched from v18 to m18. Instead of making a pack that's backwards compatible they abandoned the line completely leaving me with a collection of good tools with junk batteries.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BBuild said:


> I think Makita is the only brand that stuck with the same lithium pack design over the years.
> 
> I know Milwaukee screwed me when they switched from v18 to m18. Instead of making a pack that's backwards compatible they abandoned the line completely leaving me with a collection of good tools with junk batteries.


The V18 wasn't really a good design which is why they changed it to the M18. It is cool that DeWalt is or already has put out an adapter for the 18v to 20v packs.


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

mnld said:


> All the major players have changed their battery platform in the recent past. Mostly for the better.


Yes, but even the newest fuel Milwaukee batteries will work with the original M18 tools, and vise versa.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BBuild said:


> I think Makita is the only brand that stuck with the same lithium pack design over the years.
> 
> I know Milwaukee screwed me when they switched from v18 to m18. Instead of making a pack that's backwards compatible they abandoned the line completely leaving me with a collection of good tools with junk batteries.


Bosch has had the same design since they came out.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I was referring to the ni-cads.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

pschieuer said:


> Yes, but even the newest fuel Milwaukee batteries will work with the original M18 tools, and vise versa.


Refer to post 53 above. Lot of dissatisfied users who switched to the v18 only to see the m18 come out shortly.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Milwaukee tools, but they all switch things up. 

The old dewalt xrps were cutting edge when they came out, but switching battery styles was a very wise move and doesn't seem to have caused any decline in popularity. Quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I've barely touched my radio since I bought these. Amazing sound and also gives hearing protection when making a lot of cuts.


I guess it sorta does, but isnt rated for such, is it?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

madmax718 said:


> I guess it sorta does, but isnt rated for such, is it?



No, all I need is for it to take the sharp edge off the sound of things like the miter saw and table saw. Most people don't even wear hearing protection. I'm trying to avoid tinnitus. Hearing ringing for the rest of my life just doesn't sound very appealing. I already hear it some.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i hear crickets..


What?


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Golden view said:


> So I can use them both at the same time and cut twice as much.:laughing:


Once we were sheeting a deck and I looked at the guy gluing and told him I had another glue gun so he could use one in each hand.

He told me he only got one pay check :laughing:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What tool do you need that they don't have?
> 
> 
> View attachment 257225


Drywall gun and cutout. 
Framing nailer
Finish nailers


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jetdawg said:


> I'll take a survey for you why everyone thinks they're garbage and report back. Most will probably laugh or snicker though be warned.
> 
> Roto and demo hammers are great though.


I doubt most have tried them. All consumer reports rank them at or near the top.

If they did think that they are sorely ignorant on the subject and my guess would be have been reduced to big box bargain tool shoppers. 

Bosch has always has a stellar rep.

I bought my impact in 2009 and still use it every day.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SamM said:


> Drywall gun and cutout.
> Framing nailer
> Finish nailers


They have a drywall gun.

http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-sgh18...JPPvILbqPusIwRDWJha_7QGGtyZyMv0X1EaAngJ8P8HAQ

I'm not sure what you mean by cutout, but they do have a OMT.

http://www.cpooutlets.com/bosch-mxh..._fGS6krkC4okUBnyFAGai-q1BJmKRLYlSkaAmSj8P8HAQ

They also have a finish nailer. 

http://www.cpotools.com/bosch-fnh18...mmfsB4r5qJ4EJ25S3crFG19ghQzvZXu4SYaArqI8P8HAQ

They don't have a framer but I have yet to see anyone who "needed" or actually owned a cordless framer. I think DeWalt is the only one who has one. But that hardly qualifies as a lack of selection.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

By cutout he probably meant a rotozip for drywall boxes and such.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jetdawg said:


> I wasn't referring to solely from a performance standpoint but with innovation, tech and tool offerings. You can't go wrong with any of them, well except bosch :laughing:
> 
> There's a reason you never see many guys with bosch around.
> 
> *The herd currently loves milwaukee, lots of that going on around here.*


Yeah, Bosch is now carried by Home Depot, so that should change....
Popularity contests come & go.

Today's innovation is tomorrows standard feature, so I don't give much weight to somebody being first on the block with the newest gizmo.

Wasn't so many years ago, the only 2 brands of cordless on job sites were Makita and Bosch. Dewalt didn't even have a cordless, and Milwaukee was overpriced red junk in rusting metal boxes.

All the kewl cabinet guys had Panasonic.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I doubt most have tried them. All consumer reports rank them at or near the top.
> 
> If they did think that they are sorely ignorant on the subject and my guess would be have been reduced to big box bargain tool shoppers.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh wow, a 6 year old tool.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Oh wow, a 6 year old tool.


For a every day medium to heavy use cordless, that's pretty good. We had DeWalt before that and they were in the repair shop every 6 months. My carpenter is on his second Makita in three years.

Can't compare your cast iron beasts to today's plastic tools.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I see a lot of people posting links to CPO, is that the best place to shop for deals on good Milwaukee tools, or is Home Depot fine too. Reason I ask is Ive heard some brands sell cheaper versions in brick and mortar stores.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Oh wow, a 6 year old tool.


I've got guys who regularly have 6 year old 18v makitas and milwaukees, some are even 8-10 years old and batteries still working fine.

CPO is pretty shady from what I've heard, sometimes they will sell recon tools under the guise of brand new and some tools will have parts missing. They sell a lot of stuff through amazon, like one guy told me you never know what you're going to get. I'd stick with a more reputable dealer or one you have a relationship with.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

The only specialty store for tools around here is Berlands house of tools. They have any tool you could ever need in any trade, but they mark up all the prices by at least $20. So I avoid shopping there unless I really can't find it anywhere else.

Beyond that I have Home Depot, Menards (which only sells Bosch, rest is johnny home owner crap), and Lowes.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I doubt most have tried them. All consumer reports rank them at or near the top.
> 
> If they did think that they are sorely ignorant on the subject and my guess would be have been reduced to big box bargain tool shoppers.
> 
> ...


I'm more concerned with real world testing not consumer reports "reports".

If what you say is true we would see much more bosch cordless but based on your "guess" everyone is ignorant. Our customers are not big box shoppers otherwise they wouldn't be our customers. They are high production carpenters, hvac guys, electricians and contractors in one of the busiest construction oriented cities in the country.

Your last point is not impressive in the least like I posted above. It's cool that you're a lone bosch crusader but the fact that a couple people who have had bosch and wanted to switch doesn't speak much. I think bosch has come last in every tool test I've seen too. Have you tried any 2015 makita or milwaukee? You should because you'll be a convert. If you don't then perhaps you enjoy being a contrarian. Nothing wrong with that though they'll still get the job done albeit at a slower pace than the big three.



SmallTownGuy said:


> Yeah, Bosch is now carried by Home Depot, so that should change....
> Popularity contests come & go.
> 
> Today's innovation is tomorrows standard feature, so I don't give much weight to somebody being first on the block with the newest gizmo.
> ...


HD has carried bosch for awhile here and I still rarely see the cordless in the wild.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Boda said:


> I see a lot of people posting links to CPO, is that the best place to shop for deals on good Milwaukee tools, or is Home Depot fine too. Reason I ask is Ive heard some brands sell cheaper versions in brick and mortar stores.


I've heard that people have seen big foot.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Boda said:


> The only specialty store for tools around here is Berlands house of tools. They have any tool you could ever need in any trade, but they mark up all the prices by at least $20. So I avoid shopping there unless I really can't find it anywhere else.
> 
> Beyond that I have Home Depot, Menards (which only sells Bosch, rest is johnny home owner crap), and Lowes.


There's gotta be something else, if Berlands service is stellar I would probably recommend shopping there unless they're just vastly overpriced. Where are you going to get good after sales service if you buy online or out of state?

Regarding the hd only editions I just had a plumber last week who doesn't buy any hd "crap" he put it because the quality is in fact different than the same pn's he gets from a supply house.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jetdawg said:


> I'm more concerned with real world testing not consumer reports "reports".
> 
> If what you say is true we would see much more bosch cordless but based on your "guess" everyone is ignorant. Our customers are not big box shoppers otherwise they wouldn't be our customers. They are high production carpenters, hvac guys, electricians and contractors in one of the busiest construction oriented cities in the country.
> 
> ...


Yah. It took awhile for Milwaukee to displace Dewalt at HD. 

And I'll bet my next cigar that if Bosch became "The Next Big Deal", you'd be all fan boi about Bosch.

Unless you're an idiot. Because you are in business to sell what the customer wants (and the manufacturer offers kickbacks on)


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jetdawg said:


> I'm more concerned with real world testing not consumer reports "reports".
> 
> If what you say is true we would see much more bosch cordless but based on your "guess" everyone is ignorant. Our customers are not big box shoppers otherwise they wouldn't be our customers. They are high production carpenters, hvac guys, electricians and contractors in one of the busiest construction oriented cities in the country.
> 
> ...


Bosch is a European brand and until a decade or so ago they were the Festool of the time. My 4 piece NiCad set cost newly a grand 9 years ago. That's when DeWalt was selling the $99 POS. Good thing they all finally caught up with Bosch. 

You don't care about tests but you site it as a reference. I'd love to see these sine of these tests they come in last on. Most of them that I saw were comparing the brushless models to Bosch's brush model. Bosch took a while coming out with one. 

Here's the most recent from popular mechanics. 4 1/2 stars...hardly the bottom of the results. I could go on but I won't waste my time.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/tools/reviews/g149/impact-driver-comparison-test/?

The fact that more people don't use them says nothing about their quality or performance. I've seen more Ryobi on jobsite than Bosch and anyone who would suggest Ryobi is better speaks volumes to their knowledge on the subject. 

Currently two of the guys I work with use DeWalt and one uses Makita. I think Ron issues Milwaukee, which I've used a few times. I've used them all and will stay with Bosch. If I were starting today I would probably go with Makita, but no rain to change now.

Like I said before there isn't really any differences in the brands. They are all great choices and it's silly to suggest otherwise.

Home Depot sound here carry no Bosch cordless only Menards and actual tool stores.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My oldest cordless drill is almost 9 years old. Still have one original battery that is good. Bought a few extra for 50 bucks each. 

Haven't had a bosch, makita, or Dewalt last that long. I am hoping my one makita will, but it doesn't get used much so it probably won't


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My oldest cordless drill is almost 9 years old. Still have one original battery that is good. Bought a few extra for 50 bucks each.
> 
> Haven't had a bosch, makita, or Dewalt last that long. I am hoping my one makita will, but it doesn't get used much so it probably won't


I still have a Makita pistol grip that works.

My Bosch NiCad are still running strong. I have them to a buddy 6 years ago and he uses them on a weekly basis. Not heavy work but steady. They are going on 9 years as well.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yah. It took awhile for Milwaukee to displace Dewalt at HD.
> 
> And I'll bet my next cigar that if Bosch became "The Next Big Deal", you'd be all fan boi about Bosch.
> 
> Unless you're an idiot. Because you are in business to sell what the customer wants (and the manufacturer offers kickbacks on)


Milwaukee is sold at HD.

So let me get this straight if in the off chance bosch became a superior tool then I would push bosch? Incredible concept.

Sorry, I only smoke CCs.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Bosch is a European brand and until a decade or so ago they were the Festool of the time. My 4 piece NiCad set cost newly a grand 9 years ago. That's when DeWalt was selling the $99 POS. Good thing they all finally caught up with Bosch.
> 
> You don't care about tests but you site it as a reference. I'd love to see these sine of these tests they come in last on. Most of them that I saw were comparing the brushless models to Bosch's brush model. Bosch took a while coming out with one.
> 
> ...


Real world field tests are not consumer reports test.

I don't know any professionals who run ryobi, sounds like you do.

So in other words they caught up with bosch but have now surpassed them? Cool.

My 28 year old 9.6v makita is still running. Sounds like you're finally coming around, kudos.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jetdawg said:


> Milwaukee is sold at HD.
> 
> So let me get this straight if in the off chance bosch *became a superior tool* then I would push bosch? Incredible concept.
> 
> Sorry, I only smoke CCs.


There's a superior tool?

I don't care what you smoke. Didn't say YOU would get the cigar.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I've plenty of cigars thanks.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jetdawg said:


> I've plenty of cigars thanks.


Good, because you're still not getting one of mine.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jetdawg said:


> Real world field tests are not consumer reports test.
> 
> I don't know any professionals who run ryobi, sounds like you do.
> 
> ...


So all you have is lame cheap shots.

Like I said, Bosch is widely used in Europe and is not as avaliable here. That's the main reason. The second has been price point. They've always been a bit more than the other brands. 

And I'm not sure if it's on purpose or not but why are you ignoring what I have said from the beginning. I've not said Bosch is better, just doesn't get considered like it should. I've stated repeatedly that the top brands are pretty much the same. So there is no coming around that I need to do. I've owned everything. 

You are one of those guys that thinks the tool makes up for skill. I know plenty of guys who own Ryobi that would run circles around guys that own Festool.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Good, because you're still not getting one of mine.


I don't smoke gifted cigars, no idea of provenance, storage conditions etc.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So all you have is lame cheap shots.
> 
> Like I said, Bosch is widely used in Europe and is not as avaliable here. That's the main reason. The second has been price point. They've always been a bit more than the other brands.
> 
> ...


The irony is delicious. Strawmans are cool too.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jetdawg said:


> I don't smoke gifted cigars, no idea of provenance, storage conditions etc.


Worse - they may not match your outfit?

Uh-huh, I see.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jetdawg said:


> The irony is delicious. Strawmans are cool too.


What strawman? I didn't propose any argument.

Also you may want to understand the word irony. Even if I did, It's not even close to being ironic.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Boda said:


> I see a lot of people posting links to CPO, is that the best place to shop for deals on good Milwaukee tools, or is Home Depot fine too. Reason I ask is Ive heard some brands sell cheaper versions in brick and mortar stores.


CPO sometimes has good deals. Acme Tools often kicks everyone's butt on pricing. Amazon.com will often have good deals. Today Home Depot seems to have the best deal going. 

I am a self proclaimed internet shopping expert...and a cheap bastard! My usual routine is to check Homedepot.com and Lowes.com, then using part numbers run them thru Amazon.com and google shopping (Click on total price). Amazon warehouse deals are awesome, which is under the used section. Ebay is where the best deals come from hands down, IF you use an auto bidder and have time. I loose way more auctions than I win. Sometimes the buy it now is the only option. 

Amazon reviews of products is about as good as you are going to get, although big box stores are worth reading reviews on too. Many sites share reviews, especially from Amazon.

Home Depots current deal works out to around 38% off. Good luck finding a deal that good anywhere else!

If the part number in the store is the same as offered online it is the exact same item. If they want a cheaper lower quality version they add in a number/letter or change the part number. 

Pick one. If they do not have what you want in your local store you can ship to home for free. In no particular order...

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured...mbo-Kit-Tier-1/Milwaukee/N-5yc1vZcc7lZcc7lZzv

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured...Combo-Kit-Tier-1/DEWALT/N-5yc1vZcc89Zcc89Z4j2

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured...-Combo-Kit-Tier-1/Makita/N-5yc1vZccabZccabZyg

Edit: Interesting!
I just looked at the amount of products in each line that HD offers for their promo. 
Makita 180
Milwaukee 131
Dewalt 97


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Worse - they may not match your outfit?
> 
> Uh-huh, I see.


Still going to have to decline your offer friend.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

jetdawg said:


> Still going to have to decline your offer friend.


In other words, Rob was right all along.

Good.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

SmallTownGuy said:


> In other words, Rob was right all along.
> 
> Good.


No idea who rob is but whatever makes you feel good I'm all for it. Maybe even have a cigar from your cute little desktop humidor.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

It is extremely hard to get bosch around here. When it is available, it is usually not an end isle display. Milwaukee has that market cornered, and only the end isles are made for special sale items from dewalt/makita/deal of the month.

Tuff boxes and L boxxes are rare in stores around here. I ordered mine online and had em shipped from amazon. 

I see almost every new guy has some great tools nowadays. thats because prices are cheaper, and 500-600 bucks gets you a lot. But these guys are usually pretty obvious- 5 tool set, only 2 batteries, and constantly looking for a charger. How do you hit a job site with no power and have only 2 batteries? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

and I really hate the 5 gallon bucket with your saws and drills in it, with the bent reciprocating saw blade, the cut cords wrapped in duct tape, and the bent circ saw shoe.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyway.... Moving along from the who's sticking a cigar in a bosch tool.

Seems like as long as the part numbers match from the manufactures site at say home depot, I'm good yes?

And hopefully the deals will extend past Christmas, I'm counting on some decent cash coming in on Friday to put towards my new toys.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Boda said:


> Anyway.... Moving along from the who's sticking a cigar in a bosch tool.
> 
> Seems like as long as the part numbers match from the manufactures site at say home depot, I'm good yes?
> 
> And hopefully the deals will extend past Christmas, I'm counting on some decent cash coming in on Friday to put towards my new toys.


as long as ALL the numbers match. Dewalt in particular will have one model number with various revisions or types. I bought a miter saw at HD and ordered the blade shadow cut line system for that model but it only worked with other subtypes...


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

fftopic:

I am also looking for a new corded worm drive. 

*Ideal features would include:*


Light Weight
A table that does not warp easily from occasionally getting dropped (by people other than me of course )

I have been looking at the DeWalt and the Skill 77LT, any other contenders I should be looking at?

Thanks.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Boda said:


> fftopic:
> 
> I am also looking for a new corded worm drive.
> 
> ...


I have both those saws. That DeWalt is a great saw. I'm not a Dewalt guy either. However the lt77 is an even better one imo. I like it so much I bought a couple. When cutting 20 footers is nice to have one on each end. 

You'll have to get used to the noise the LT makes. It's a little raspier then the regular mag77.


----------

